# Axolotl tankmates



## Exotics (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I've just bought myself a 75g tank and am slowly stocking it. I would like to stock it with fish you don't normally encounter with a visit to your local pet shop (With the exception of the neon’s). My question is whether I can put an Axolotl in with Neon Tetras and a Blue Crayfish?


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

I had tiger salamanders before (aquatic stage, without the fancy gill accessories) and they would eat what ever fit in their mouth-like bullfrogs 
I never had a true axolotl, but would assume the same goes for them?

-Stef*


----------



## Tzac (May 18, 2013)

I would think a crayfish would make a quick snack out of anything soft it can grab.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

None of those are completable. Axolotls like COLD COLD water, to cold for neons.. 

The crayfish.. Well.... Either him or the Axotol will eat each other.

Its just asking for trouble.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

Axolotls needs to be in a species only tank. they will try to eat anything that moves in the tank (Even other smaller axolotls).

Even if you don't mind them eating it, it might kill the axolotl, when it gets stuck =(...


----------



## Exotics (Jan 23, 2014)

I really like them a lot, so I think I should just get a smaller tank to house vest them. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 25, 2013)

A LFS has axolotls with white clouds. They say they just keep them so well fed that they're too lazy to hunt down the minnows.


----------



## Exotics (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes, I keep my crayfish well fed and he doesn’t bother my fish or plants. Maybe just lucky?


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

You can never tell.
It would be a shame to risk the axolotl's gill frills to a "haircut" by a cray or something.
-Stef*


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

As others have said, the axolotl's like COLD water that is totally incompatible with the others. I too had a blue cray that was initially very docile, but when he decided it was time to start hunting fish (despite being extremely well fed), he wiped out a 29 gallon tank in the few days between me realizing he was stalking fish and me finding him an appropriate home. I am pretty sure it was your thread I just read regarding a zebra pleco and a whiptail cat? If so, I hope like heck they aren't going in with the cray! Especially if you're talking a TRUE zebra pleco, that's going to be one expensive snack for the cray sooner or later.


----------



## emmynk (Jan 21, 2014)

Please don't put your axolotl with a cray;( that's very dangerous. I would do small (disease free) white clouds, if you're okay with one being an occasional snack.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

I will maintain that you should keep axolotl is a species only tank. Even with a small white cloud you risk compaction and killing your axolotl.


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

I don't see an issue with keeping the Axolotl with White Clouds as long as you are not too attached to them. I'd avoid them as feeders, but if it occasionally nabs one here and there it would likely be fine. We keep a Fahaka (large 12"+) in a 150 gallon and she has SAE, Giant Danios, and Diamond Tetra in with her. She nabs one occasionally and we eventually have to restock them every 6-9 months, but I can say she seems to enjoy the hunting/stalking activity. I think some hunters exhibit nervous behaviors due to lack of stimulus in our tanks. With solid feeding she never really is hungry for the fish and seems to be far more casual in her hunting and never rips up plants like she did when she was completely solitary. Just something I have noticed.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

You have an fahaka not a axolotl. They are completely different. 


I'm not worry about the fish, I'm worried about the health of the axolotl. A lot of fish finds their gills very delicious and because axolotls are slow, they will eat them.

And if it catches a fish, there's a chance of it not being able to process it properly and become impacted and die when he can't pass the fish. Or it can get injured from the spines or spikes on some of the fishe'sfins.

Also, axolotls need temperature under 70, most fishes we can buy are tropical. So the only acceptable tank mate would be a fish small enough for the axolotl to eat safely, has no natural defenses and can live in under 70. So maybe white cloud minnow frys.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

+1 aluka
Also, small minnows (bait store) can handle colder temps required by axolotl
and are found in their natural environment and not usually seen in LFS.

Personally, I think the axolotls make enough of an interesting exotic statement and would nix the whole fish idea.
-Stef*


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm not trying to encourage or discourage keeping fish with an axolotl. I just want to suggest some wonderful books on cold water fish and aquariums. Knowing more about cold water tanks will help either way.

Cold Water Aquariums: A Practical Guide to Setting Up Your Cold Water Aquarium (Tankmasters): Gina Sandford: 0027011052729: Amazon.com: Books

Cold Water Fish: An Essential Guide to Choosing Your Cold Water Aquarium Fish (Tankmasters): Gina Sandford: 9780764152733: Amazon.com: Books

I have both books and they are fantastic (and the price can't be beat)!
Good Luck!


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

aluka said:


> You have an fahaka not a axolotl. They are completely different.
> 
> 
> I'm not worry about the fish, I'm worried about the health of the axolotl. A lot of fish finds their gills very delicious and because axolotls are slow, they will eat them.
> ...


 I was simply explaining my own situation and observations to assist the member in making their own decision in regards to many factors on adding tank mates or not. I did not suggest they had a Fahaka, only that I did. I personally have seen Axolotl's housed with fish successfully, though I apparently misperceived it. I do appreciate your ability to note that Fahaka puffers and amphibians are indeed different and share nothing in common whatsoever. Thank you for being condescending and dismissing my opinion and experiences. You are truly helpful to fellow hobbyists, a gleaming example of what we should strive to be.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm sure someone looking to keep a fahaka will find your info very enlightening.

Like you I am merely sharing what I know, which is about axolotls, I have 5, and I love them to pieces.

You should see all the sad stories posted daily on axolotl forums about how their axolotl died or the sad condition of axolotls people rescued from lfs fish tanks. It breaks my heart.

I'm not dismissing or insulting anyone, I am just trying to prevent a preventable tragedy to happen. Axolotls are like aquatic puppies, they will swim to your palm and sit there. 

It's the same as when people ask if they can keep fish with their crs/cherries. The general rule of thumb is no. Do people still do it? Yes. Do shrimps and axolotl get hurt/kill in the process, almost always.


----------

